# Flu or cold symptoms in 2ww



## AussieM (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone else always get sick in the two week wait?  

Is it good, bad or doesn't make any difference?


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya AussieM,

This is my first 2ww (currently 13dpo) and at the beginning after my IUI treatment I noticed I had a slight cold, with loads of sneezing!! Infact I'm still sneezing a bit now but cold like symtoms seams to have passed but my temperature has been high for me since ovulation day (its normally about 36.7 degrees but i've been between 37.1 - 37.7 for the past 2 weeks!!)

I don't think it makes a differnece, but I read on the internet that its common for people to have cold like symtoms then find out they were pregnant! Almost like a pregnancy sign maybe?  lets hope for my sake!!   

Baby dust to you xxx


----------



## AussieM (Nov 18, 2011)

Me too  

When is your OTD?


----------



## wishful one (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi there, 
Just thought id let u know what happened to me.
I had 2 5day blasts transferred on tues 18th October. On the Thursday of that week I felt funny sensations like little waves in my lower tummy which I didn't know what they were, good or bad at that time. By thurs night and all day Friday I had a 24 hour flu like bug which made me feel really ill, hot, cold, every bone in my body ached and hurt, headache etc etc. I was devastated as I managed to convince myself that my immune system had gone into overdrive and was kicking out any good work that may have been done. I got so upset over it, even though I had my immunes tested previously and they came back negative.

The following day I felt absolutely fine again, although that day and for a good few days afterwards I noticed I was very hot as if my bbt had gone up. My boobs also started to hurt that day too but I put it all down to the cyclogest. By the Sunday evening I was getting mild period pains and these continued each day. By the wednesday I really needed to know what was going on so I tested 8days post transfer and got a pretty strong BFP!!

So all my fluey symptoms were obviously a good thing and the sensations I felt I know think must of been implantation happening. I found out 2 weeks ago that I am expecting twins and I'm now almost 9 weeks. 

So try not to worry....easier said than done I know as I was worried sick but it was all just good things going on and nature doing it's work. We could not be happier with our result, twins are the icing on the cake for us, so please try and stay positive!!

All the best for you and a happy test day xx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya AussieM,

My OTD was Tuesday just gone (29/11) and was BFN... also AF started later that night! Better luck this month maybe  , how are you getting on on your journey? xxx


----------



## AussieM (Nov 18, 2011)

Nope, hcg <5. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww i'm sorry to hear that hun   our time will come though! good things come to those who wait   xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

The last two times I got pregnant, I had cold symptoms almost throughout the 2WW.  Pity they just didn't stick!


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that kittykt     xx


----------

